# Won gold in the Student Academy awards!



## Andrajas (Oct 12, 2018)

Just crazy! The short film "Get ready with me" won an Oscar in the Student academy award for best international short film! I wrote the score ! So exiting so wanted to share this with you!

Here is the trailer with music from the movie: 

More info: https://www.oscars.org/news/medalists-revealed-2018-student-academy-awards


----------



## SchnookyPants (Oct 12, 2018)

Very cool.


----------



## BenG (Oct 15, 2018)

Congrats, huge honour!


----------



## Andrajas (Oct 16, 2018)

Thank you! Hope this can be a start of something interesting!


----------



## dannymc (Oct 16, 2018)

wow fantastic man, congrats 

Danny


----------



## Rob (Oct 16, 2018)

congratulations Andrajas!


----------



## ironbut (Oct 16, 2018)

Huge congrats Andrajas!
Looks like a fantastic film too.


----------

